# Sand crab/flea rake



## Papa Pete (Aug 5, 2010)

Sand crab/flea rake wanted will trade fishing equipment or buy.


----------



## fishing 124 (Dec 7, 2021)

pics please intrested


----------



## dastbarrett (Oct 14, 2021)

original post is 12 years old.


----------

